# /dev/fd0 disappeared

## widu

Hi there,

I'va got some strange problems with grub so I tried to write a new boot floppy but I had to notice, that /dev/fd0 somehow dissappeared. 

Can anyone tell me how to create it again?

thanx in advance

----------

## torh

Do you have /dev/fd/0 instead? Maybe you are missing a symlink.

----------

## widu

I've got /dev/fd but thats a symlink to /proc/self/fd and 

```
widu@gaylien widu $ ls -l /proc/self/fd/

insgesamt 4

lrwx------  1 widu users 64 29. Aug 16:42 0 -> /dev/pts/1

lrwx------  1 widu users 64 29. Aug 16:42 1 -> /dev/pts/1

lrwx------  1 widu users 64 29. Aug 16:42 2 -> /dev/pts/1

lr-x------  1 widu users 64 29. Aug 16:42 3 -> /proc/7233/fd

widu@gaylien widu $ ls -l /dev/pts/1

crw--w----  1 widu tty 136, 1 29. Aug 16:43 /dev/pts/1

```

And this shouldn't be the floppy, or am I wrong?

----------

## torh

I'm not sure. I got /dev/fd0 linked ut against /dev/floppy/0

----------

## Chewieip

I've the same problem as you. My /dev/fd0 doesn't exists and I can't read my floppy's (I don't have too much information in floppys but is a shame. I hope someone can help us.

----------

## Headrush

What kernel version are you using?

The latest gentoo-dev-sources, 2.6.8-r3 has a bug regarding the missing /dev/fd0.

It's listed at bugs.gentoo.org and a fix should be out shortly.

----------

## widu

well i just solved it htis evening. it was due to a kernel upgrade from 2.6.7-gentoo-dev-sources to 2.6.8-gentoo-dev-sources.  I thought just compiling with the same config should work and didn't look at it.  (I'll do this tomorrow). But just booting the old kernel did the trick.

don't know if this helps you 

good luck

----------

## widu

thanks for the info, so i don't even have to look at his kernel anymore.

----------

## Chewieip

Thanks too. I'll go to my another kernel version (2.6.7) to use Floopy disks. They would fix early this bug is really enoying.

----------

## Headrush

If you are still using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3, add the following to your kernel options in GRUB or LILO

```

floppy=no_acpi

```

That should prevent no acpi detection code from being used for now.Last edited by Headrush on Tue Sep 07, 2004 1:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## species007

 *jubenvi wrote:*   

> If you are still using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3, add the following to your kernel options in GRUB or LILO
> 
> ```
> 
> floppy=no_apci
> ...

 

One question (when using lilo): is this option supposed to be added by

```

append="floppy=no_acpi"

```

or somehow else?

----------

## Headrush

Ya. I think that should do it for lilo.

Make a second entry and try it. You can't hurt anything and you have the original entry to fall back on.

----------

## BobCamp

The entry should be:

```

floppy=no_acpi 

```

and not 

```

floppy=no_apci

```

In grub  it just goes on the kernel line after root=/dev/hdax.

for example:

```

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 idebus=66 floppy=no_apci

```

works in my case. The r3 release now recognizes the floppies just like the previous releases.

I only had to type the above about four times before I got it all right. PCI is a lot more common set of key strokes than CPI ....

----------

## Chewieip

I don't understand it. Which is the correct form? 

```
floppy=no_acpi
```

 or 

```
floopy=no_apci
```

It isn't clear... 

Despite of this I've another problem, my floppy isn't in fd0. When i've a ls /dev/fd and tab I have only fd as a directory where I have 0 1 2 and more files like that. If I try to mount this, my system says that aren't block devices. Anyone has this problem?

----------

## CopterGuy85

I had this exact same problem.  I added "floppy=no_acpi" and the floppy shows up now.  :Cool: 

Thank you jubenvi and BobCamp for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## nimereht

adding "floppy=no_acpi" didn't fix the problem for me:

# uname -r

2.6.8-gentoo-r4

# ls /sys/block/

hda/  hdd/   ram1/   ram11/  ram13/  ram15/  ram3/  ram5/  ram7/  ram9/  sdb/  sdd/

hdc/  ram0/  ram10/  ram12/  ram14/  ram2/   ram4/  ram6/  ram8/  sda/   sdc/

# grep FD /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

(though I previously had it set to "y" - it doesn't matter; the floppy module won't load because the device is missing):

# modprobe floppy

FATAL: Error inserting floppy (/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko): No such device

# ls -la /dev/fd0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 8 Sep 22 13:04 /dev/fd0 -> floppy/0

# ls -la /dev/floppy/0

brw-rw----  1 jungar floppy 2, 0 Sep 13 23:14 /dev/floppy/0

# file /dev/floppy/0

/dev/floppy/0: block special (2/0)

What gives...  maybe something else ACPI-related in the kernel?  Is this same bug still lingering in the latest gentoo-dev-sources, then?

I guess I'll try

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=38417&action=view

later today, and see if that fixes it. (or if that patch will even work)

----------

## nimereht

 *nimereht wrote:*   

> adding "floppy=no_acpi" didn't fix the problem for me:

 

The patch (https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=38417&action=view) fixed it!  

Applying this patch (floppy_patch.diff) to the 2.6.8-gentoo-r4 drivers/block/floppy.c source file and rebuilding the kernel results in a working floppy device driver when "floppy=no_acpi" kernel boot argument is specified.

----------

